# Special Officers



## extraspecialofficer

The 38's are pretty cool huh?


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Whaaaaa???


----------



## quality617

Not as cool as square badges.


----------



## MaDuce




----------



## Killjoy




----------



## Guest

Am eye doin it rite?


----------



## Code 3

Outdated firearm. Boston needs to let semi autos into rule 400. But....do a background check and let the speshul PROVE they are competent and proficient with it FIRST.


----------



## MaDuce

Subject is opinions on hat control. Do civilians really need the same type of hats as police and military??


----------



## extraspecialofficer

This is crazy! Who decided .38's are the weapon of choice was probably on point 50 years ago.... But seriously why aren't specials updated this century?


----------



## niteowl1970

extraspecialofficer said:


> This is crazy! Who decided .38's are the weapon of choice was probably on point 50 years ago.... But seriously why aren't specials updated this century?


Look in the mirror


----------



## MaDuce

This is the type of thread where 2+2= potato.


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Outdated firearm. Boston needs to let semi autos into rule 400. But....do a background check and let the speshul PROVE they are competent and proficient with it FIRST.


I would wager that there are more bad guys pushing up daisies as the result of a police .38 Special revolver than all other guns combined.

I carried a S&W Model 10 for almost 5 years as a BHA cop, patrolling Roxbury during the crack wars of the 80's and 90's, and never felt out-gunned, because I constantly practiced re-loading and got to the point I was almost as fast with a speedloader as with a semi-auto magazine change.

Proper ammunition and shot placement matter a lot more than how many rounds you can carry in a magazine. That same Model 10 revolver is now my wife's at-home gun, and I'm quite confident it will ruin the night of whoever comes calling with evil intentions when I'm at work.


----------



## niteowl1970

LECSniper said:


> speshell, I find your posts kind of discouraging. Juss saying.


----------



## USAF286

It gives me confidence knowing you're my competition getting on as a LEO. No offense.


----------



## pahapoika

nah, it'll make you a better gun fighter.

things like shot placement and good cover will become very important


----------



## 263FPD

They all bitch about the .38, when it is better than no gun at all. I scored a consistent 100 out of 100 with a revolver, while with S/A, I am between 96 and 100

Who cares? A Six-Gun, is better than no gun


----------



## USAF286

In case the .38 doesn't provide enough penetration, I carry this:


----------



## Marks72

Of course there's pro's and con's to all guns. But if you doubt the revolver, take a minute and watch Jerry Miculek in action. He'd ruin their day....


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## LGriffin




----------



## new guy

MaDuce said:


> This is the type of thread where 2+2= potato.


You forgot the "e," at the end of potatoe.


----------



## USAF286

LECSniper said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


Fuckin Irish curse....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> They all bitch about the .38, when it is better than no gun at all. I scored a consistent 100 out of 100 with a revolver, while with S/A, I am between 96 and 100
> 
> Who cares? A Six-Gun, is better than no gun


I missed "Top Gun" by 1 point in the academy with my revolver (going against a semi-auto), and that was when the furthest distance was 50 yards.


----------



## LGriffin

Revolver?


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> Revolver?


This is what mine looks like;


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy




----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> This is what mine looks like;


Still have my Mod. 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor

kwflatbed said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Nuke_TRT

263FPD said:


> Still have my Mod. 65
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like a foot beat on Maple & Cheney carrying your trust 38. huh Vman.


----------



## 263FPD

Nuke_TRT said:


> Nothing like a foot beat on Maple & Cheney carrying your trust 38. huh Vman.


I remember it well. We were very "Special" but it was a lot of fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector71

263FPD said:


> Still have my _*Mod. 65*_
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 But, but that's a .357 Magnum! Only the Military and Police should have a powerful handgun like that!


----------



## 263FPD

Inspector71 said:


> But, but that's a .357 Magnum! Only the Military and Police should have a powerful handgun like that!


And yet year after year, they let me pass with my .357 at the Moon Island range. Had a model 15 actually stamped with US Air Force on it. The fucking thing had a bulged barrel. Got rid of it and went back to the Mod. 65. Still have that in my locker at the PD. Always reminds me of the Good Old Days.


----------



## mpd61

263FPD said:


> And yet year after year, they let me pass with my .357 at the Moon Island range. Always reminds me of the Good Old Days.


Yeah buddy! You and Tommy Boy together fighting crime! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> And yet year after year, they let me pass with my .357 at the Moon Island range.


Much like I'm not going to read magazine stampings or count rounds, I don't think the BPD Range staff gives a shit, as long as it's a K-frame S&W revolver.


----------



## 263FPD

mpd61 said:


> Yeah buddy! You and Tommy Boy together fighting crime! LOL!!!!!!!


Oh before and after tommy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

And let us not forget that the S/W .38 cal. platform, in any configuration, has never had a miss feed, stovepipe, or any other mechanical malfunction. They can be stored for years on end and still fire. Best back up weapon a cop can have (opinion I know). 18 rounds should keep you alive until help arrives.


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> And yet year after year, they let me pass with my .357 at the Moon Island range. Had a model 15 actually stamped with US Air Force on it. The fucking thing had a bulged barrel. Got rid of it and went back to the Mod. 65. Still have that in my locker at the PD. Always reminds me of the Good Old Days.


Were you one of those guys that intercepted the Tu-95s up in the artic circle and showed them American porno mags through the cockpit window? 

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## new guy

BxDetSgt said:


> And let us not forget that the S/W .38 cal. platform, in any configuration, has never had a miss feed, stovepipe, or any other mechanical malfunction. They can be stored for years on end and still fire. Best back up weapon a cop can have (opinion I know). 18 rounds should keep you alive until help arrives.


The S/W .38 was my first service and off duty firearm. Having more fire power does have its advantages but i'll take a skilled shooter with a .38 revolver over a sidewards shooting gang banger with a semi automatic any day.


----------



## 263FPD

frank said:


> Were you one of those guys that intercepted the Tu-95s up in the artic circle and showed them American porno mags through the cockpit window?
> 
> Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


No. I'm the famous Mig offender. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDuce

new guy said:


> The S/W .38 was my first service and off duty firearm. Having more fire power does have its advantages but i'll take a skilled shooter with a .38 revolver over a sidewards shooting gang banger with a semi automatic any day.


One does not have to sacrfice ammo capacity to use a revolver.


----------



## CPT Chaos

My First: Model 19 S&W.










I just gave it to my nephew for Christmas.


----------



## sdb29

CPT Chaos said:


> My First: Model 19 S&W.
> 
> View attachment 1954
> 
> 
> I just gave it to my nephew for Christmas.


Uncle!

You were always my favorite!

What else do you have in your safe?


----------



## CPT Chaos

He just graduated Army Reserve BCT, got his LTC and is taking the next Civil Service Police Exam. I'm pretty sure I'm good with this! Plus, he's a good kid! We are "Good to Go" in this Department!


----------



## new guy

MaDuce said:


> One does not have to sacrfice ammo capacity to use a revolver.


 I like it but I'm not sure how well that would sit on my duty belt.


----------



## Code 3

new guy said:


> I like it but I'm not sure how well that would sit on my duty belt.


Pssh, paddle holstah from blackhawk she'll sit pretty


----------



## CJIS

Nothing wrong with a .38 in the hands of a well trained officer. Hell I know guys that Carry S&W .38 Airweights as either their backup gun or Off duty gun.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

CJIS said:


> Nothing wrong with a .38 in the hands of a well trained officer. Hell I know guys that Carry S&W .38 Airweights as either their backup gun or Off duty gun.


A 637 is my never-been-on-duty gun.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Another thread I wish I had come across earlier. Some great comments and answers for the "must have BIG guns" crowd. You carry what you are allowed to and will work in most situations and PRAY you never really have to use it. Simple as that.


----------



## Kilvinsky

One of the best lines in the first Police Academy movie: "What about guns. When do we get guns?"


----------

